# 3 years Banking Experience in India, can I get a bank job in Taiwan?



## gemboy (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a 3 years experience in Customer handling/Retail banking for an Indian based bank in India.

In terms of education I have degree of Engineering and Post Graduate Diploma in management in India.

How can I get a bank job/any job in Taiwan ?

What will be the changes I will have to adjust to upon moving from India to Taiwan?

Initially I would like to take up some mild/low level responsibility work-doesn't matter pay will be less.With time I will streamline myself.

Which cities in Taiwan can I look forward to?

Gemboy


----------



## gemboy (Sep 3, 2014)

please reply


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I am sure that if anyone had experience in that field that they would have written to you.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## gemboy (Sep 3, 2014)

No one having experience in that field has replied to me.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Then this is probably not the place to get your questions answered.


----------



## gemboy (Sep 3, 2014)

Is there any other Forum or thread for such queries?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I doubt that, but best change is write some open applications to banks in Taiwan. Banking is a difficult sector as you mostly need to speak the local language. Only international people I have met were off shore investment bankers, however that's a whole different group of people.


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

As far as living in Taiwan and its culture goes I came across an hour long documentary recently on TLC. It is food oriented but covers the culture part and living conditions in different cities of China amply! Good Luck!


----------



## RyanGarg (Jun 26, 2015)

I think the best way is to look for the relevant consultancies which can assure you to place there before you leave India. Search for the job portals and also look at the Govt website for authorized oversees recruiters. Good Luck


----------

